# Nitro in Canada?



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Gang,

I'm considering having my old #1 strat refinished in thinner nitro. If possible I'd like to keep it in Canada...either by doing it myself or sending it to be done. I nay have someone local but wanted to source out other options in case this acoustic builder can't/won't take the job or for cost reasons. 

I found an old thread with link to purchasing spray can nitro...they seem to all be dead now. Does anyone have current options? Builders that offer this service?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You're lookat at around 600- 1k for someone else to do it for you. that was what I foound out when I was thinking of changing the color of one of my strats. changed my mind when I found that out. You can;t buy the nitro in Canada. It is available in USA but they wont ship across the boarder as it is a hazardous item. As for places that will do it, I found 2. One was the bass shop in Hamilton, which I cant remember off the top of my head.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> You're lookat at around 600- 1k for someone else to do it for you. that was what I foound out when I was thinking of changing the color of one of my strats. changed my mind when I found that out. You can;t buy the nitro in Canada. It is available in USA but they wont ship across the boarder as it is a hazardous item. As for places that will do it, I found 2. One was the bass shop in Hamilton, which I cant remember off the top of my head.


yeah...at that price I'll ship it to Mark Jenny and get a relic job for free


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Richelieu.com have everything you need ,
just go on their site and punch Nitrocellulose
and you should see some spray cans in different
finish like mat , semi and gloss , they also have filler spray cans , stains or anything you need for your guitar.

The problem is that you need an account to buy from them but any hardware store like Rona , Bmr , Home Hardware wîll order it for you cause they buy all the kitchen cabinet hardware , hinges and handles from them.

If your not too comfortable to do this yourself,
bring your guitar body or neck to a painter that works at a auto body repair shop and he'll spray it for you and buff it , shouldn't cost to much cause for them , its so small compared to a car or truck that they'll probably laugh doing it.

I did a Sunburst on a Strat with cans , it was a fun project .

Hope this help.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Louis said:


> Richelieu.com have everything you need ,
> just go on their site and punch Nitrocellulose
> and you should see some spray cans in different
> finish like mat , semi and gloss , they also have filler spray cans , stains or anything you need for your guitar.
> ...



Thanks Louis! 

I only saw clear options there. Can you explain where/how to ask for the actual paint color?


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

TimH said:


> Thanks Louis!
> 
> I only saw clear options there. Can you explain where/how to ask for the actual paint color?


Do you want colors in spray cans or something else ?
If you go on they're site , just enter what your looking for like, guitar, spray can, aerosol,nitro,toner,dye ,stain , filler etc....and you'll see something for sure , then go with
the product number to your hardware store and they'll order it.

******I found some spray can Nitro here,,...........you have a choice of,..

*Product number*

M1020421
Flat
M1020420
Gloss
M1020422
Satin
M1020419
Semi-Gloss

Tone Finish Clear Lacquer

*****Wiping Wood stain Aerosol here

Wiping Wood Stain Aerosol

************Toners

Ultra Classic Toner

************Guitar finishing kit

Guitar Finishing Kit - M8812000


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

If you click on some of the color choices in the Classic Toner tab , you get some of these,....But Wait !!!.....There's more !!!.haha!

Amber
Black
Brown Fruitwood
Brown Mahogany
Cherry
Dark Golden Oak
Dark Red Mahogany
Dark Red Walnut
Dark Walnut
Dark Walnut/Oak
Deep Red Mahogany
Extra Dark Walnut
Light Golden Oak


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

This is the one I sprayed for the first time with cans , color and nitro.
Three tone sunburst but the picture shows more like two tone


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

There's one more Richelieu nitro Louis, little more money than the rest, but good stuff. $22.89 a can. 

*Perfect Blend® Lacquer*
A premium blended nitrocellulose lacquer providing excellent adhesion over waxed and polished surfaces as well as areas contaminated with silicone. Perfect Blend® features a soft spray, low film build, and a fine atomization resulting in virtually no overspray, little bounce, excellent flow, and a strong ability to blend in with the surrounding surface.


btw,
if any of the Edmonton locals want stuff from Richelieu, just contact me and I'll give you my account name so you can buy there. They've got wood too......


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

If you're in Toronto, most all pro's I know use Goudey's: Micro-brewing Stains and Lacquers - John E. Goudey Manufacturing Ltd
Want it done in Canada, the guy doing LOTS of that stuff is Gord Miller (check his client list): Home
A little closer to home, I'm not positive but maybe Shyboy: http://shyboyguitars.com


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks guy's!!

very good infos !......


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

If anyone in SW ONT or the GTA has an account and will let me order just give a holler.


----------



## 58super (Aug 6, 2013)

Goudey's a good source. They are on Primrose Ave in Toronto (great street name for a lacquer factory).
Mike Spicer at the Peghead in Hamilton does great finish work.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Mike Spicer, is who I talked to ages ago. he quoted me 800 to strip and refinish a strat in nitro. and a 6 month waiting list. 

If you go to an automotive shop that specializes in older cars, you may be able to get them to spray the nitro for you. IE if you wanted seafoam green i would go to a shop that works on 57 chevy's


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Or... you can order from ReRanch and ship it to a USA mailbox, then cross the border and drive back across with your goods.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Just want to confirm...to properly finish a black guitar I would want:

Primer:

Primer Sealer for Wood

Toner:

Ultra Classic Toner - M1000224

Clear coat:

Tone Finish Clear Lacquer

Right?


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

TimH said:


> Just want to confirm...to properly finish a black guitar I would want:
> 
> Primer:
> 
> ...



Never sprayed any opaque colors ,my experience with those products are only with 3 tone sunburst
which worked perfectly ,......maybe al3d or someone else with could give their
input on what to use for opaque colors........,I've seen a few guitars that Alain did and they were beautiful , the last one
I've seen was two weeks ago in a musique store under consignment.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't actually want opaque...where do I find solid black?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

TimH said:


> Just want to confirm...to properly finish a black guitar I would want:
> 
> Primer:
> 
> ...


Depending on the wood type, you might have to start off with grain filler first.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> Depending on the wood type, you might have to start off with grain filler first.



It's alder and it's been painted already so I think I'll be fine, right?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Depends. If you strip it all the way down to the wood you might expose some pores. The problem is if you don't fill in these pores and spray with nitro, the nitro will eventually shrink into these pores. It might take a couple of months to happen because nitro takes so long to cure and continues to shrink as it cures. So it might look fine for a couple of weeks after you spray, but eventually you'll have little pin holes in the finish as it shrinks into these pores.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

If you're buying from Richelieu - I'd prime it white (if you're down to bare wood), then use the flat black rattle can:

Colored Lacquer Enamel

Then use a clear top coat, flat, satin or gloss.

If you have a spray gun then you can PM me and I can give you some white hi solids primer, flat black base coat and clear satin or gloss top coat.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Or... you can order from ReRanch and ship it to a USA mailbox, then cross the border and drive back across with your goods.


... however it would be illegal to transport it across a bridge or tunnel. Hazmats have to cross on a barge. That all of course assumes a water crossing is involved.


----------

